# Creative Litterbox Placement



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

hey guys... looks like i will be purchasing my new home, but i'm not quite sure where to put the litterbox! i don't think the bathrooms will be big enough, so i was wondering if you guys had any other ideas about where one could put a litter box. creative ideas definitely welcome! thanks!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I know there are products you can buy, and even know of someone who built their own, but many people incorporate the litterbox into a piece of furniture, like a bench or table. You know, hide the litterbox inside so the cat can get to it, but it's not as much of an eyesore.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Right now I have one in the bedroom and one in the living room. Not exactly the best places, but there really isn't any place else in this condo to put them.

They make those boxes and covers to put over the litter box so it looks like a wood box, etc. They are kind of pricey though. I see them advertised in cat fancy all the time. I figure I would wait until we get a house and know for sure where the boxes will be for a long time  then I might buy one or make one myelf. I'll be interested to hear what advice people give you.

Do you have a basement or laundry room?


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

When we get our house, the boxes are going in the laundry room. For now though we only have a 2 bedroom apartment....so one is in the kitchen and the other is in the computer room.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

> Do you have a basement or laundry room?


That is exactly what I was going to suggest. We put the litter box in the basement and installed a cat flap in the door... It has been working great! We no longer have the kitty box in our "living space".


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Dusty&Lou said:


> > Do you have a basement or laundry room?
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I was going to suggest. We put the litter box in the basement and installed a cat flap in the door... It has been working great! We no longer have the kitty box in our "living space".


Same here, ours is in the unfinished area of the basement with a cat door in the door leading to it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have always put the litterbox down in the basement whenever I could.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I have had to be creative with this before. I hate litter boxes being out in the open.

Some places I've used:

1. Linen closet - it was a door out in the open in an apartment. I put the covered box in the open space on the floor and just left the door cracked so Stephen could get in and out as needed

2. Bathroom cabinet - in my last place, I had huge cabinets in the bathroom (floor to slanted ceiling... attic apt). So I put the box in one of the doors and left it cracked open

3. Pantry/storage room - we have a small open room off the kitchen that is supposed ot be a pantry but we use it for storage. I just put the box in a corner in there behind some shelves.


----------



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hmmm, some I've seen from pet-sitting...

Under a built in vanity in the bathroom

In the guest bathroom

In the bathroom closet which was behind the door into the bathroom, she left the closet door cracked.

In the laundry room

And when I move, there is a space under the counter which if you put a chair there, would serve as a desk / vanity, I'm putting the cat box there.


----------

